
Machine Learning in Practice – Newsletter - daoudc
http://daoudclarke.github.com/machine-learning-practice.html
======
daoudc
Due to popular request, I've added a link to the full pdf near the bottom of
the page.

------
hnriot
This says absolutely nothing. why would I give you my email address when
there's no content. If you want to write something do so, as a regular blog,
but this whole newsletter nonsense and total lack of content seems like a
fishy way to harvest hn community emails to me.

------
gms
Why is this a newsletter instead of just a series of articles online?

~~~
daoudc
I may post stuff online too, I'm not sure yet. This is a way to get notified
about new stuff.

~~~
gms
Just post subsequent parts online and submit to HN. They'll get voted up just
like this one and that's how the rest of us will be notified.

Nice post btw.

------
znowi
I very much appreciate the effort. However, I'm a little confused about the
subscription. Why this outdated model?

------
joshweinstein
The sample content is very high level. Will the newsletter be more technical?

------
gurvinder
Very interesting article..

